# Cheapest printer available !!!



## sidewinder (Aug 15, 2005)

I want to buy a cheap
 Inkjet printer  just for casual printing
Brands to consider 
COMPAQ
HP
CANON
LEXMARK
SAMSUNG
Budget max 2.5k.Plase suggest on the basis of ur user experience..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

Canon is very cheap in terms of refills...
Though quality is best in HP
COmpaq ?
I havent tried samsun or lexmark, but i have heard bout lexmark...


----------



## KHUBBU (Aug 15, 2005)

Lexmark a BIG NO !
GO for Canon or Hp.
Canon i225 is good shud cost within ur budget.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 15, 2005)

the lower end epson models are a good choice too! refills?? man, you can get a brand new epson cartridge at the cost of refilliing!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

I was talkin bout refillin ur printer(catridgin), srry if considered otherwise,...


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 15, 2005)

Cannon should be your first priority and then HP.
HP Deskjet 3745 Color Inkjet Printer
or
HP Deskjet 3845 Color Inkjet Printer
- could be an ideal choice.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 15, 2005)

Thx guys...So I have narrowed down my criteria to canon nd Hp.
What abt the prices?


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 15, 2005)

I really like the Cannon Pixma IP 1000 . Check it out and see if it meets your needs.


----------



## mohit (Aug 15, 2005)

i am using the canon ip1000 and this is a very good entry level solution ... a very good printer plus very very easy installation (of the software as well) ... earlier i was using hp but will never buy from them in the future (buggy software , very costly refills , consistent problems ) ..i have tried both the hp laserjet 1010 and hp 3745 but beleive me they are crap !!! .. canon just rocks !!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 16, 2005)

well i suggest you against hp, coz to replace the colour and B/W cartridge you are paying almost 80% of printer cost!! so low end, and low price HP models are a definite NO NO! go in for cannon......


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 16, 2005)

I have used many lexmarks. They are IBM... You can refill the carts like 4 times before they become bad. I saw APOLLO/now HP was selling their low end printers for rs700 so I bought like 10 of em so I could rip off the ink carts which cost rs 1500.. But alas.. The printers dont seem to work in India for some reason and I havent found a fix for it. So I have like 6 ink carts which only work with the old HP types which are not sold now. The new lexmarks etc use a much smaller ink carts that print less than half the regular carts. They have figured out by now that you use a printer for 6 months and you can pay a few extra bucks and get a new model which works better. Which is what I do. Why stick with the old when the new costs so little? With BW/Color ink carts costing rs 3000 and the new printer costing rs3500, heck just get the new one. For phot quality you cant use low end though.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 17, 2005)

Canon iP PIXMA 1000 is the best and cheapest entry level printer. Printer cost is low, cartridge costs are low too and if you learn to refill on your own, then you will save lots of money.

And its not difficult to refill a cartridge on your own. There are refill kits available in the market


----------



## wolfff (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a Canon Pixma IP1000, got it for 2600 in Delhi about 2 months ago. Prints fast, decent quality..... And if like me ur not comfortable with the idea of using refilled cartridges, you can buy branded cartridges from Desmat for about 100 rupees, compatible with canon printers.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes I think i will buy pixma ip1000. I he searched the net and the user review is quite good.In e bay ts priced at 2500 so it shd be much less now may be even around 2000.Thank u guys.
I think i will get a good deal out of it.
Thanx to all


----------

